# Peptide Stack Dosage?



## tommyguns232 (Mar 9, 2014)

So after a good bit of research here and on one other forum I have decided to do a Sermorelin & GHRP2 stack. Ill be getting my peps from CEM mainly because in the other thread I started on the topic their reps helped me out and didnt ram CEM down my throat, they just helped me out answering questions. Plus I have used their stuff before and it was GTG.
Anyway how about some dosage recommendations on this stack please?


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ghrp-2 250 mcg  3 times a day


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 11, 2014)

I run my GHRP at 200mcg.  If stacking with Ipam then I would use about 100-150mcg of Ipam. I'm actually interested in trying that stack myself. I've been doing GHRP/cjc


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been running 150mcg 3x day, sometimes 200mcg.  Trying to heal an injury and enjoying this.  I get strong flushing, almost too intense with a little fogginess if I go much above 200 so that is where I stop.  I weigh 213lbs.  Oh, I'm running CJC no dac and Ipamorelin, blend, same dose of each


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 16, 2014)

If you're research subject is 100kg or heavier I'd run GHRP-2 at 200-300mcg/day and the Sermorelin at 300mcg/day.

Your research subject may need to "work up"  to those dosages from a starting point of 100-200mcg per day of each peptide.

I would also recommend a glucometer (the cheap one from Wal-Mart works just fine) as the increased IGF-1 can lower blood sugar.


----------

